# Tractor/ Inverted Blower Pics.



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We are looking at starting to use these rigs. I need some pictures for our advertising, does anyone have any they wouldn't mind sharing ? Our tractors won't be in till just before the snow flys, thats why I'm looking for pics.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

*Inverted Snowblower*



RLM;1288043 said:


> We are looking at starting to use these rigs. I need some pictures for our advertising, does anyone have any they wouldn't mind sharing ? Our tractors won't be in till just before the snow flys, thats why I'm looking for pics.


Here's a couple. I don't post pictures often so I hope I didn't mess up.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats sexy! (tractor porn)


----------

